# Special prayers



## Barren Realms 007 (May 23, 2010)

I would like to ask that special prayers be said for 2 indivuduals. They were City of West Memphis, Arkansas police man killed in the line of duty last week. They were work the I-40 Intersate drug traficing indtradiction unit. They made a stop of an out of state van and were gunned down in the line of duty. Neither officer had a chance to draw thier weapon in defense. The individuals were later found at a local Wal mart store where a gun battle ensued and they were both killed but not after injuring 2 more officers in gun fire. Thier funerals are tomorrow 5-24-10 at 10:00AM and 2:00PM. Perhaps a moment of silence at that time for giving the ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## Platdigger (May 24, 2010)

I hold police officers in high regard for the sacrifices they make, and the willingness to be in harms way
trying to keep the rest of us safe.
Sorry to hear about these two Barren.


----------



## philddreamer (May 24, 2010)

May God comfort their families & friends. May they rest in peace. I buried my 35 year old daughter 5 years ago, & I know what these families are & will be going thru.


----------

